# If you don't accept a "ping" . . .



## Jimmy D (Jul 4, 2015)

Uber is saying that I am cancelling 2 to 4 riders. I don't cancel anybody. So how does this happen?

If I do not accept a ping, is that counted as a rejection?

I am muddling through the System now. Many thanks for your help.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

If you dont accept then it will lower your acceptance rating, and soon or later Uber will spank you for it.

If you going to cancel after accepting, do so under 10sec, then there is no record of it.


----------



## turbovator (Aug 3, 2015)

Jimmy D said:


> Uber is saying that I am cancelling 2 to 4 riders. I don't cancel anybody. So how does this happen?
> 
> If I do not accept a ping, is that counted as a rejection?
> 
> I am muddling through the System now. Many thanks for your help.


According to Uber logic not answering a ping is a cancellation. Your not supposed to have your app on if your not accepting riders. They are very inflexible about things. They don't even bother to ask about things. They just come to thier own conclusion. Just hope your don't get a serious rider compliant. The will just judge, jury and convict you without even asking your side of the story. There was a new post on this site today " Uber admits it has a driver retention problem". Geez I wonder why?


----------



## RainbowPlate (Jul 12, 2015)

KGB7 said:


> If you dont accept then it will lower your acceptance rating, and soon or later Uber will spank you for it.


In the current "employee versus contractor" maelstrom, Uberlyft is no longer vigorously deactivating people for the old 4.6 / 80% / 90% requirements.

They may still be sending out "stop being naughty" emails, but they're not deactivating anymore.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

^^^^^^ proof?


----------



## UberMeansSuper (Aug 3, 2015)

turbovator said:


> According to Uber logic not answering a ping is a cancellation. Your not supposed to have your app on if your not accepting riders. They are very inflexible about things. They don't even bother to ask about things. They just come to thier own conclusion. Just hope your don't get a serious rider compliant. The will just judge, jury and convict you without even asking your side of the story. There was a new post on this site today " Uber admits it has a driver retention problem". Geez I wonder why?


So, if we aren't "supposed" to decline pings, why show us all the stats about (a) distance, (b) ETA to ping location, and most importantly (c) PAX rating?
Why not just ping your device with something along the lines of "JUST TAP THE SCREEN ALREADY, you UberSlave! You know you have to!" lol.


----------



## turbovator (Aug 3, 2015)

UberMeansSuper said:


> So, if we aren't "supposed" to decline pings, why show us all the stats about (a) distance, (b) ETA to ping location, and most importantly (c) PAX rating?
> Why not just ping your device with something along the lines of "JUST TAP THE SCREEN ALREADY, you UberSlave! You know you have to!" lol.


They are very anal about things. Thier reason is they don't want drivers cherry pickin rides. Between them being so anal, rate cuts and commission increases I don't even open the app anymore. Waiting for my deactivation notice.


----------



## Jam Val (May 14, 2015)

RainbowPlate said:


> In the current "employee versus contractor" maelstrom, Uberlyft is no longer vigorously deactivating people for the old 4.6 / 80% / 90% requirements.
> 
> They may still be sending out "stop being naughty" emails, but they're not deactivating anymore.


I ordered my first uber yesterday! As a driver with just over 1,000 trips, it was about time. Got a dude with a 4.0 rating. I canceled immediately. Then I thought, oh crap, what if he is brand new? I feel bad. but yes, there are drivers with 4.0 ratings.


----------



## T. E. Pickering (Jul 20, 2015)

yeah, i got a driver a few weeks ago that was a 4.5. went with it out of morbid curiosity and it was pretty clear why his rating was what it was (cramped dirty car, poor route choice, questionable driving style...). given that, it would appear that the bar is pretty low to stick around...


----------

